# CD Help



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone know what computer program I need to purchase in order to download a bunch of pictures off my camera to a CD and put selected music with the pictures. One person suggested Premier Pro I believe it was. Or does anyone know someone in the Ogden area I could just pay to do it?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

riptheirlips said:


> Anyone know what computer program I need to purchase in order to download a bunch of pictures off my camera to a CD and put selected music with the pictures. One person suggested Premier Pro I believe it was. Or does anyone know someone in the Ogden area I could just pay to do it?


A few years ago I made a CD with pictures that I had downloaded of past family members and put it to music. You could actually make different effects with the pictures too, it was really awesome. I believe I just used a microsoft program that was already on my computer. As for downloading off your camera, are they on a memory card, if so you should be able to put the memory card right into your computer. If they are stored on the camera itself you will have to find some type of cord to connect the camera to the computer. I will look and see if I can find the name of the program I used. The CD's really did come out great.

One of them was of my dad and grandpa's and great grandpa's and it was to the music of the Judds song "Grandpa". To this day it is still hard to watch the CD without tearing up and having a lot of good memories flooding back.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/turning-pictures-into-slideshows-movies-with-music-105734/

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/creating-slide-shows-with-music-in-windows-media-center


----------

